# Short Shifters?



## 20vbahnstormer (Nov 6, 2006)

I have a 200 20v & I'd like to find a short shifter for it; does anyone have any idea of where to find one?
I had a 1993 90 which I installed a shifter that I found on ebay from Bilzkat - does anyone know if he still makes them??
Thanks


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Short Shifters? (20vbahnstormer)*

The Billzcat shortshifters are now being made by 034 motorsports. 
http://www.034motorsport.com/


----------



## 20vbahnstormer (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: Short Shifters? (PerL)*

Thanks for the information.


----------



## oldsklaudidub (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: Short Shifters? (20vbahnstormer)*

blau also makes one and its half the price


----------

